# Mission Craze Bow by Mattews



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a new bow. Trying to stay under $500 including acc. And arrows. I have looked at the diamond infinite edge (bow tech)and the mission craze. The crAze is $489 otd including setup and a unconditional lifetime warranty. Anybody have any advice or reviews on these bows.


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

I like mission but with my acc was right around $700 total


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

My grandson has a Craze, it's a really nice bow, easy to adjust draw length and poundage up to 30" draw and 70# pounds. Dang good starter bow for anyone.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

I found one with quiver,sights, and rest custom setup for me and unconditional lifetime warranty $489 out the door. I'll end up spending about $82 dollars over the diamond. I'm picking it up today.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The craze is one heck of a bow. My son, and two of my adult friends shoot them. The problem with the "ready to shoot" combos is that within 1-2 months you will be replacing the rest, the sight, and the quiver. So you might stay under your dollar limit initially, but eventually you will go way over. I would recommend getting a bare bow, and then adding your accessories with some stuff you will actually like and keep. Not sure about the price but I like the little longer length of the Mission Ballistic. Nice fast bow 330 fps I believe. The craze is about 305.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I bought the Mission Craze for my wife in September. Great bow IMO. The flexibility in draw length and weight is an awesome feature. She shoots it at 45. But I have tightened it up to where I didn't want any of it... I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great bow for the money.....got one for my 14 year old last year and he has taken a doe and a buck with it this year....and, as far as I can tell, it shoots as well as my Matthews and feels pretty similar on the draw.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

THE JAMMER said:


> The craze is one heck of a bow. My son, and two of my adult friends shoot them. The problem with the "ready to shoot" combos is that within 1-2 months you will be replacing the rest, the sight, and the quiver. So you might stay under your dollar limit initially, but eventually you will go way over. I would recommend getting a bare bow, and then adding your accessories with some stuff you will actually like and keep. Not sure about the price but I like the little longer length of the Mission Ballistic. Nice fast bow 330 fps I believe. The craze is about 305.


Yeah good advice about the accessories. If ur budget is tight for now, you can give the included accessories a try and see what you like and dont like. Then you'll have an idea of what u want to upgrade and can do so overtime.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We've had a craze since they came out. Awesome bow. Can't go wrong.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Just bought one for my daughter last week. $550 OTD with 1/2 doz. 400mod. arrows, lifetime warranty included.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

mission is a great bow, uses some of the older mathews technologies in terms of cam's.

you won't be unhappy with one.


----------

